# Ejari - Landlord registration



## vercingeto (Feb 8, 2012)

Hello,

I own a property in Dubai that I rent.

My tenants today tried to register the tenancy agreement with Ejari in order to be able to renew their visa.

They could not do it because the property is not registered with Ejari. I tried to register it online but I couldn't as you need to provide your residency visa which I don't have because I live overseas.

So what can I do? I want to help the tenants so they can renew their visa but I cannot register the property with Ejari.

Anybody can help?


Thanks

Brendan


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

I have found a fantastic agency taking care of this kind of things just opposite the land department in Deira, they have been super helpful with me, they knew about the various issues, etc, maybe you can reccomend them to your tenant to have them register their contract directly.

Mulkiti - +971 04 2369198



vercingeto said:


> Hello,
> 
> I own a property in Dubai that I rent.
> 
> ...


----------



## vercingeto (Feb 8, 2012)

many thanks, It's me who needs to regsiter the property with Ejari. Not easily done while abroad given I don't have a visa.

Do you have an email address for them?

Thanks again


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

We used the same centre next to the land dept today. Registered for ourselves and covers landlord too. No problem at all. Tell them to go early!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Are you saying that tenant can go there and register TC? and how much did it cost? Thanks x


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

Yes, it was 195 AED. 

Centre is directly to the right and behind land dept (as you look at it from the car park.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Excellent, Thank you x


----------



## robert19802 (Dec 16, 2013)

vercingeto said:


> Hello,
> 
> I own a property in Dubai that I rent.
> 
> ...


Hi Brandan, I understand you are the landlord, right? Yes, you can register online at www.ejari-registration.com and you need to provide your passport copy and Title Deeds only.


----------

